# New tank



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

My new 30gal tank. I just got it and set it up today. I'm tired as all hell since I did it on my own (save for my mom holding part of the stand while I put it together, and she helped me move the tank onto the stand) and running on maybe five hours of sleep. But damn, I'm proud I did it on my own  It took me three hours X_x

I'm going to put my three bettas in it. I just hope the dividing doesn't look too uneven glub.

>> I know I said I wouldn't get it till mid-September, but since I'm going on vacation starting 19.July and I have to leave them at home, I figured I'd get it now so my mom doesn't have to deal with water changes and such.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks. ^^ I'm absolutely in love with it already. I put sooooo much work into it, so hopefully it'll give my boys healthy lives (when I move them in, of course)


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Wow, pretty tank you got there, looks pretty awesome. What are the dividers made out of, if I may ask.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks. ^^ And they're a soft mesh. Things took me a while to get together since I had to slide the mesh into the holders. They were a royal pain in the ass to get in and such. =_= But it was worth it.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks wonderful! 
Enjoy am sure your bettas will!


----------

